# Best Wax For £50-£100???



## billythefish (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first post so please be kind! :wave:

I own a black Audi and I've been using ***** Carbon which I paid about £50 for off a friend but unfortunately I'm coming to the end of it and need to buy some more. My question to you knowledgeable lot is what is the best wax money can buy for the £50 to £100 range bearing in mind my Car is metallic black?

Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Mate 

Well if you want a cracking wax with a half price at the moment (RRP £100) then look no further than Valentines Concours Carnauber Wax! You will not be disappointed!!




Mark:thumb::thumb:


----------



## billythefish (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Mark, much appreciated! Is it good on Black Cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

billythefish said:


> Thanks Mark, much appreciated! Is it good on Black Cars?


Superb mate really!:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've had fantastic result on Metallic black for gloss and wetness with Dodo Juice Supernatural, that would get my vote 

£65 for 200ml's and it punches WELL above it's weight


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I've had fantastic result on Metallic black for gloss and wetness with Dodo Juice Supernatural, that would get my vote
> 
> £65 for 200ml's and it punches WELL above it's weight


I'd have to recommend that too, plus you can get Lime Prime and Red Mist with the change.

Valentine's looks good too, but I've not tried it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

£50 for the Valentines with 250g,boxed with applicator, microfibre and detailing brush..:thumb: Bargain!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Being honest, you could choose a lot of waxes in this price bracket and not be disappointed... the looks results all come from the prep, very little (if anything tenable) is added by the LSP so I would focus on your prep stage if you are after the ultimate in looks.

In that price bracket, waxes that spring to my mind are: ***** Glasur, Valentines Concours, Raceglaze 55. In my personal experience, the Raceglaze is the most durable, the Glasur gives the tightest beads and arguably the best little extra in gloss level (as opposed to the 55's wettness, but the differences here I stress are very small, and you may not even see them depending on car, colour, prep). Valentines seems to me to be quite oil heavy and this is bourne out in an almost glazed appearance in the end result which for me really suited a dark colour such as black and I ran it on my sapphire black Volvo for a while and really liked it.

Ultimately, you pays your money and you take you choice and nothing will really disappoint... what would get my money? One of the three mentioned above most likely - today at least! Tomorrow I may decide the little extra wettness of Swissvax Saphir would suit my mood, or perhaps the glossy nuance of Victoria Concours....


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Owning a Black Audi myself I can recommend Collinite 915, I know it's under your budget but I'm sure that you can find a good use for it, your next service perhaps, :lol: The wax is excellent, lasts ages and really allows the flake in the paint to pop with a nice wet looking finish.

You do realise that you've just opened up a massive can of worms, you're going to end up with more options than you ever considered possible, but mine is definitely the right one, IMHO!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would go for some Valentines or Supernatural, if it was me :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Dodo supernatural is a good choice, but zaino starter kit would be another good bet. If it was my money though, i would get swissvax best of show, but you would have to spend a little more.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Zym Glasur


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Used both Valentines and Supernatural and both are brilliant :thumb:

Different applications and looks, it depends how you want to work and what 'look' you are wanting!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Listen to Dave - get your prep as good as you can and most decent waxes you're being recommended will give excellent results. IMHO to save a few quid, on a black motor use Collinite 915 or spend a bit more and go for the Raceglaze 55. Both will look the doggies if you do your prep well. :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

My favourite in that price range is Dodo Juice Supernatural. If you wanted to spend a little bit less, Victoria Concours is a nice wax too.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Well if you want a cracking wax with a half price at the moment (RRP £100) then look no further than Valentines Concours Carnauber Wax! You will not be disappointed!!
> 
> ...


From what I've seen on dark colours, this is an awesome wax. Gives a really deep, wet look. :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

well dodo juice supernatural would be my 1st choice aswell as it is always :thumb: but the valentines does seem very good i bought the kit of mark at autobrite for £50 and it is a cracking deal so with either of the two i don't think you will go wrong whichever you choose:thumb:


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> I would go for some Valentines or Supernatural, if it was me :thumb:


Another vote for SN.



paddy328 said:


> Dodo supernatural is a good choice, but zaino starter kit would be another good bet. If it was my money though, i would get swissvax best of show, but you would have to spend a little more.


I definitely agree with the Zaino comment but since he was asking about a wax I answered SN. SV is another good nuba product.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I haven't used the Valetines, but hear it is good. However in that price 2x spring to mind: Dodo Supernatural and Raceglaze 55 - both are great waxes with decent looks and durability. I found the RG55 to be more durable and ever so slightly more glossy in terms of looks, however it was not as easy to work with as the SN.

Why not got a sample pot of each before you splash out?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Save lots and lots of cash and get a pot of Victoria Concours and spend the rest of the change on lots of other nice products, I struggle to split it looks wise from any of the much more expensive Dodo, Swissvax and Zymöl waxes I have on the shelf. Durability wise it is not up there with the likes of Best of Show, but stick a sealant base down first that is not an issue.

Failing that if you really want a boutique wax find some extra cash for some Swissvax Best of Show, for looks, ease of use and durability it is the one to go for.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Some good words above, Vic Concours is hard to beat and would give them all a good run for money, and BoS is very nice and one of the easiest waxes I have ever used.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd agree too.

Concours is superb looks wise.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Plus with the difference you could get soem Dodo Red Mist or Zaino Z8 to use in between waxes and for that extra bling.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Being honest, you could choose a lot of waxes in this price bracket and not be disappointed... the looks results all come from the prep, very little (if anything tenable) is added by the LSP so I would focus on your prep stage if you are after the ultimate in looks.


+1 for that. Also don't forget that a higher price doesn't mean higher quality... only higher ego boost in most cases .


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Dodo Supernatural all the way


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Well if you want a cracking wax with a half price at the moment (RRP £100) then look no further than Valentines Concours Carnauber Wax! You will not be disappointed!!
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I've not applied a wax for ages and I've been missing it slightly (using Zaino). So as a Valentines gift for my baby (Jeep) I thought I'd go for it! :argie:

Sounds really nice, but just one question - can it be applied in freezing/near freezing temps like it probably will be on Saturday?

Thanks in advance and I look forward to receiving/applying it. :thumb:

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Swissvax Saphir gets my vote. Easy to use, great shine and great durability. Seems to get overlooked for BOS.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Victoria Concours or DoDo Supernatural v2 all the way :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

cleslie said:


> Swissvax Saphir gets my vote. Easy to use, great shine and great durability. Seems to get overlooked for BOS.


Is a nice product and fits properly in the price range, great alternative to Supernatural too. Near on BOS looks, but so is the Onyx.

Problem is the BOS is so close in price terms it is worth saving a bit of extra and getting it rather than the Saphir.


----------



## billythefish (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing response, thanks guys! :thumb:

Given the price and the fact it will hopefully give a nice wet look finish I'm going to go for the Vic Concours, just need to get around to ordering it now.......!

As for preping the Car I usually wash it using Megs Gold Class Wash, Clay it using Megs clay bar, polish using Megs Gold Polish stuff, seal it (can't remember the brand) and then use ***** Carbon wax to finish it off, does that procedure sound okay to you guys?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

billythefish said:


> Wow, what an amazing response, thanks guys! :thumb:
> 
> Given the price and the fact it will hopefully give a nice wet look finish I'm going to go for the Vic Concours, just need to get around to ordering it now.......!
> 
> As for preping the Car I usually wash it using Megs Gold Class Wash, Clay it using Megs clay bar, polish using Megs Gold Polish stuff, seal it (can't remember the brand) and then use ***** Carbon wax to finish it off, does that procedure sound okay to you guys?


sounds pretty good, a glaze might be a good idea though, applied before sealant/wax, it will give the paint a bit more wetness


----------



## billythefish (Feb 8, 2009)

fiestadetailer - Thanks for that! Never used a glaze before, what is it and what's the best one to buy? I assume I still use the polish, sealant and wax, I just use the glaze before I apply the sealant and then wax?

Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

billythefish said:


> fiestadetailer - Thanks for that! Never used a glaze before, what is it and what's the best one to buy? I assume I still use the polish, sealant and wax, I just use the glaze before I apply the sealant and then wax?
> 
> Thanks


yes, apply glaze before your sealanr and wax. it basically just adds a bit more gloss to paintwork (as far as i know, it does'nt add any durability to the finish), a good one to go for would be megs #7 show car glaze - or may be poorboys black hole glaze as its for a black car

kev


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

martyp said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I've not applied a wax for ages and I've been missing it slightly (using Zaino). So as a Valentines gift for my baby (Jeep) I thought I'd go for it! :argie:
> 
> ...


yeah fine mate, just reapply if it starts to dry

Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for replying and shipping out the order so quickly! Great work. :thumb:

I applied loads of coats Zaino (last April), however, I'll add a coat of Meg's no 7/Dodo Lime Prime as a nice glossy base for the wax.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I would use the Lime Prime as it will give better prep for the new wax over the Megs 7. You could then use the Megs 7 after the LP and before the wax :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sahir for me










easy on...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Sahir for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:argie::doublesho


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, comes up ok doesnt it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> yeah, comes up ok doesnt it?


bl00dy stunning!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67906

the write up


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

My vote on black metallic paint goes to the full Blackfire system, starting with Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection and finishing with multiple layers of their Midnight Sun Paste Wax, which comes in at under £40. Why? Because it does this...




























More images available on this thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=86537

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ one product I keep lusting after but have yet to try....one day 

that does look rather good


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> My vote on black metallic paint goes to the full Blackfire system, starting with Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection and finishing with multiple layers of their Midnight Sun Paste Wax, which comes in at under £40. Why? Because it does this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is stunning Rich :thumb:, how much did the wax actually add after all the hours you or Clark spent polishing it, as we all know how important the prep stages are


----------



## billythefish (Feb 8, 2009)

If my A5 ends up looking as nice as this at the end I may have to purchase! :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ one product I keep lusting after but have yet to try....one day
> 
> that does look rather good


Aye i fancy this too, but you know...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That A5/S5 looks amazing - I love those cars.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

You might consider Wolfgang Fuzion.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

ads2k said:


> That is stunning Rich :thumb:, how much did the wax actually add after all the hours you or Clark spent polishing it, as we all know how important the prep stages are


A fair bit of wetness and jetting in this case; Midnight Sun always jets down dark metallics nicely, an effect we notice almost every time we use it. That said, I agree that 90% of any finish is in the preparation.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ads2k said:


> That is stunning Rich :thumb:, how much did the wax actually add after all the hours you or Clark spent polishing it, as we all know how important the prep stages are


Nowt to do with me this time mate, that A5 was all Rich's hard work :thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ one product I keep lusting after but have yet to try....one day
> 
> that does look rather good


*3


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

JEC said:


> Owning a Black Audi myself I can recommend Collinite 915, I know it's under your budget but I'm sure that you can find a good use for it, your next service perhaps, :lol: The wax is excellent, lasts ages and really allows the flake in the paint to pop with a nice wet looking finish.
> 
> You do realise that you've just opened up a massive can of worms, you're going to end up with more options than you ever considered possible, but mine is definitely the right one, IMHO!!!


I agree with this statement! You can't really beat Collinite for the price. And 915 is up there with Vintage... Looks awesome and is VERY DURABLE.


----------

